# Dealers and substitution



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

I won't mention any dealer names but... 
If I understand correctly: 
If I order a falsely advertised item for a particular price then they can substitute it and charge me more but if I was to cancel they will charge me $25.00.

On dealers website: 
"We try to only show items that are in stock and ready to ship. We hope to save you time wondering if you can get an item. If this page is blank that means there are no items available with us or the manufacturer in this category. The items shown on this page are subject to first availability and may not be in stock, even if listed on this web page. This online catalog is for the purpose of displaying product information as accurately as possible. However, especially with items that are new or coming soon, we reserve the right to make changes in product options and delievery schedules on all items without prior notice. Products are not available at all times and prices are subject to change without notice. Any credit card charge back, for any reason to your credit card are subject to a $25.00 processing fee. The receipt of an e-mail order confirmation does not constitute the acceptance of an order or a confirmation of an offer to sell. " 

Andrew


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm. I think I'd call first.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Someone consulted a lawyer before they read the book on Customer Service.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you have it right.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

That would make me not wanna shop there. I read that as: If we have it great! If we don't it's not our fault and we reserve the right to punish you for it.


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

I don't shop with them anymore either.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

They did not have a lot of stuff they listed in their magazine ads for years. And the last thing I had ordered from them was drop shipped from another company.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Seems like their making friends all over.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Making friends is a "Team" effort afterall?


----------



## wildbill001 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sounds to me like these folks are trying to put themselves out of business. No brick-n-mortar store that I know of would even think of charging a $25 "Processing fee" for a canceled or return order.

I know I would never buy from someone who has that policy.

Bill


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm... maybe you could include the following with your mail order:

---------------------------------------

Additional Seller/Purchaser agreement: Acceptance of this order and cashing the check or money order that may or may not be included with this order or charging the purchase price to the purchaser's charge card, constitutes acceptance of the following agreement. Failure to deliver the order as placed in a timely manner (timely being defined by the U.S.P.S. as 30 days of receipt of order), substitution of product (regardless of relative value), or damage to the purchased merchandise, whether incurred in packing (by the original manufacturer or the seller's distribution method), or during shipment regardless of who is at fault will be interpreted as a failure on the part of the seller to meet these provisions and will incur charges to the seller in the amount of $25.00 per item that is late in delivery, not the ordered item, or is damaged in any way, due and payable within 30 days of notification by the purchaser of the failure of the seller to meet these provisions. Any item that must be returned for repair or replacement within one year of receipt of the merchandise will incur an additional handling charge in the amount of 10% of the price paid for the item to be returned, plus the cost of postage and packing material that may be necessary to return the item. No person may alter this agreement without prior written permission from the purchaser or his/her authorized agent. All provisions, including, but not limited to, fees (whether explicit dollar amounts or percentages) and definitions of "timely manner" and "damage" are subject to the whims of the purchaser and may change without prior notificaion, including after the order has been placed, but not after one year after receipt of the order or the last part thereof has been received.

---------------------------------------

Maybe print it on the inside of the envelope where it would be overlooked by the person that processes the order. Be sure to use a light text color on a slightly darker background. An extremely small font is also helpful. This is akin to some advertisers putting purchase agreements in obscure places and saying that they can alter them at will and without notification.

Anybody have any "constructive" comments?

Anybody willing to "try it"?????


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll try just about anything once. But, sadly I won't give them any of my money. I'm not much of a "team" player. 
Terry


----------



## ScottyB (Jan 14, 2008)

I ordered some AMS disconnects from them at a train show to have shipped to me. Over the next few months it was excuse after excuse what happened to my order. "Oh, our train show computer with your order is out with [fill in name here], we will ship it this week." Finally, four months later I just canceled the order and they didn't charge me anything. 

There is another online retailer from IL that is much better, and since they realize we are in the 21st century, they can actually quote a shipping price before you order! Amazing! 

Scott


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm disgusted with one of the top retailers myself I'm still waiting for them to return a phone call to me from over two weeks ago. This is the second or third time in several weeks i've tried to get some info, or possibly order some items to resolve a problem. I followed procedure of what i've been told to do, and still can't get any help. In the meantime I think I have found a resolution to my problem by going a different way. This isn't the first time, it's about the 3-4th time. They need my business I don't need them, and can work around them. Don't ya just hate it when that happens!!!! I do and it shows they don't give a ---- about theyre customers. What a revolutionary way NOT do business. I've been a salesman dealing with the public for years, and I have a pretty fair comprehension for when customer service falls below a min standard, and my standards are pretty minimal at that. This ones way below that, and I guess I will just work around them in any way I can in the future. The Regal

p.s. 2 weeks and counting is not acceptable to return a phone call. (I'm not running or chasing after anyone to spend money with)


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

In my opinion, if you don't get a return call within 2 days you're not going to get a return call. You need to start calling them and make management aware of the absence of a return call or find another company that wants your business. At 2 weeks, your call has been forgotten, even if someone had planned to call you. 

Randy


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

2 WEEKS? Who even waits 2 flippin HOURS anymore? One of the most aggravating things to me when I had my business was to get home from my day job, then start calling everyone who'd left a message back -- only to find almost 2/3 of them had already ordered off someone else!


----------

